# Amazing tiger beetle



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

File:Cicindela japonica1.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Just found this kind of beetle for sale on the internet. It's sooooooooo awesome what do u think?


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Ooh, are they being sold live? I've been after a pair for ages. 

I would assume they are dried though. Still, they look nice when framed.


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

I believe they are live Supplier and breeder of insects and arachnids in the UK here is a link. They're £6.00 each


----------



## Avatarman (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice I want :notworthy: no offense to online shops but I don't agree with buying animals of the Internet like there objects no offense intended just stating my view but still there very lovely insects:notworthy::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks! Martin Goss is good for carnivorous beetles, I should have known. Shame they're grubs though, but maybe they can still be kept? :hmm:

I think they're the best of all the _Cicindela_ species to be honest. Brilliant colours, and a great Japanese counterpart to our native _Cicindela campestris_.


----------



## Avatarman (Dec 5, 2009)

Aren't they the one's on life


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

the UK ones are very impressive and have a bit of a nip on them. probably the animal that got me started on beetles way back when. ( i was technically bitten by the bug and didn't " catch the bug" if you know what i mean


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

the japanese harlequin beetle. well nice colouration, an absolute beuty.
Just saw the date


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I remember this topic like it was a couple of weeks ago. Didn't realise it'd been this long. :gasp:


----------



## Scaredy cat (Jan 16, 2010)

i don't like beetles and bugs (althought i have a couple of T's) but hell that is gawjuss


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

I saw a similar species called _cicindela chinensis_ in one of my books thats one of the reasons i was so excited when i saw it.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

I have two of these beauties! Well I say beauties, at the moment they are pet holes with ugly bitey grubs at the bottom...


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I think i might buy some more, i love em :no1:


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

lol that looks like something that just dripped out of my nose... atleast the final product is Sexy :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Want :gasp:


----------

